# Need rust/paint advice



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Not for the GTO, but my Grand Am. One of the doors has a paint chip/peel about 1" square at the very bottom, and the primer isn't holding up any more, the surface is starting to get a little rough. Since it's not penetrative rust, I figure I can repair this myself (I don't have a MIG welder). Are there any specific grits of paper/cloth I should use? Where can I get some code-specific automotive paint? Primers you'd recommend?

Thanks. Since it's my DD and it's 7 years old, I thought I'd get my feet wet in auto body repair on something I won't mind not being perfect if it isn't. :cheers


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

How big is the patch you need to repair? 

I treat rust like gangrene. Make sure you sand beyond where the rust is located to make sure you get it all. My rule has always been coarse to fine. I would initially suggest a nice flat sander. I have a Makita that I've used on cars since '86 and it kicks the ass of just about anything else out there. 

3M makes a packet of sheets for exactly what you're doing. I think they come in a black package and can be found at Kragen or AutoZone or any other hardware store. 

Krylon is good for primer. Just be sure that the primer you use is compatible with the paint you use. Some primers have to be used with certain kinds of paint. If you mix them, it doesn't always work. 

Are you using a paint gun, or are you going to do a rattle can deal? Some people love Dupli-color, but I had bad luck with them when I repainted my motorcycle in August. I switched to PPG and felt like it came out well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks dude. I'll probably be using an air sprayer... I have an ancient one from the 50's that was my grandfather's, and I'm not sure if it still works or not. But I have a pretty decent air compressor, so I'd like to use the gun.

I have a 1/3 sheet sander, but that's a little overkill in size for this project. :lol: I'll probably end up sanding by hand and with a dremel. The inside lower lip of the doors are starting to get rough and need some attention before they rot too.

I'm excited, we just need some warm weather around here. :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All the rusted areas need to go down to bare metal. If you see any fingers of rust in the surface be sure to sand all the way to the ends of them. Treat the metal so the rust doesn't come right back, prime and feather in the edges before painting.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*What size is your compressor?*


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

6 gallon I believe. Pancake style.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, after you get it down to bare metal you need to treat the area with ospho or another type of rust neutralizer. After you do the repair use a good catalyzed primer. A catalyzed primer is less likely to let moisture penetrate it than a lacquer type primer. 80 grit paper to rough it up then 180 before priming. Use an etching primer first then the catalyzed primer. Look for an automotive paint supply store in your are. The products you get there are a better quality than you will get at autozone or an auto parts store. Hope that helps.


----------

